# Willow Springs 12\29\2002



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Just a heads up. . . . . SpeedTrialUSA is having a private track day on Sunday, December 29th. It may allready be filled up but you can check their site and find out. I will be there with my '02 SE as well as PT with his 2d gen. You can always come out to watch or catch a ride with one of us.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Well . . .It was very COLD and WINDY but we had a BLAST !!!
Wish you people would get a bit more involved tho .....


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad you had fun (I was out of town). 

NASA will be there Feb 8th and 9th, and you'll get to see some SE-R Cup action 

Tom



BAC said:


> *Well . . .It was very COLD and WINDY but we had a BLAST !!!
> Wish you people would get a bit more involved tho ..... *


----------

